# Problemas para guardar con proteus (ISIS)



## jujoramo (Dic 12, 2011)

Buenos dias, recientemente he adquirido proteus, pero a la hora *de guardar* un proyecto me dice lo siguiente: COULD NOT OPEN NEW FILE 'C\xxxxxxx.DSN

por supuesto sino puedo guardar no puedo ir al ARES.

según help/about la suscripción está correcta, caduca lejos de las fechas actuales, con lo cual descarto que sea un tema de demo y demás...

alguna sugerencia ? 

gracias.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 12, 2011)

puede ser que la ruta al archivo sea demasiado larga, intenta guardarlo en la raiz del disco c:


----------



## jujoramo (Dic 12, 2011)

Gracias arrivaellobo, pero ya lo he probado y tampoco.

sigo sin poder guardar un proyecto.

lo raro es lo que pone: COULD NOT OPEN NEW FILE 'C\xxxxxxx.DSN

alguna otra solución ?

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola jujoramo

Es muy extraño que te responda así: *COULD NOT OPEN NEW FILE 'C\xxxxxxx.DSN*
Pues eso respondería al tratar de *abrir* un diseño cuyo nombre ya no existe o que el directorio tampoco existe.
Por otra parte, pudiera ser que el medio. Disco duro, Compact Disk, Memoria a traves del USB, estén llenas y ya no tengan espacio para guardar nada.
Ahora bien: si tratando de *guardar* un diseño responde eso Dice “No podría *abrir* un nuevo archivo” es probable que algún archivo del sistema Proteus esté dañado ya que tu quieres GUARDAR pero el sistema responde algo con relación a ABRIR.

Tambien pudiera ser que el archivo en el simulador tenga atributos de SOLO LECTURA y por eso no se puede guardar. En este caso trata de guardarlo con otro nombre.

Me inclino a pensar que es más probable que el sistema Proteus tenga alguno de sus archivos defectuosos pues responde una cosa diferente cuando queremos guardar el diseño.

Si no logras de ninguna manera salvar tu diseño expórtalo como imagen, tal vez esto si se pueda y al menos tienes una imagen de tu diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jujoramo (Dic 12, 2011)

MrCarlos, yo tb creo que el proteus no está correctamente instalado, algun problema debe haber pq como bien dices si le digo guardar y el cree que abrir... pues no vamos bien jejeje

por guardar el proyecto, no pasa nada, es un proyecto ya perdido que me va a costar muy poco volver a hacer, estoy iniciando en esto...

intentaré desinstalar e volver a instalar a ver que tal....

si alguno tiene algun otra solución de pq es debido se lo agradeceré, asi como algun link bueno de taringa o similar visto el problema, por privado porsupuesto.

Gracias.


----------

